# Hunting Job In EPC



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I wants to visit Singapore for job hunt in EPC area.For this purpose, I have bought contact details of approximately 500 + managers of my industry.I will be contacting them before I land there.
I suppose that they will give me appointment and If I will be selected they will hire me.
What other problems I may face?
Is my assumptions correct?
Any other home work that I should do in advance?


----------



## R-PAT (Oct 11, 2014)

1. Never contact this people directly coz you will be wasting you time. Singapore has launch a job bank and all companies have to advertise and give the Citizen priority. And they do not really attend to walk in interview.
https://www.jobsbank.gov.sg/ICMSPortal/portlets/JobBankHandler/AboutJobsBank/AboutJobsBank.jsp

2. You will be wasting $ in calling and accommodation. Therefore plan carefully what you want to achieve.

<Snip>



masimshehzad said:


> I wants to visit Singapore for job hunt in EPC area.For this purpose, I have bought contact details of approximately 500 + managers of my industry.I will be contacting them before I land there.
> I suppose that they will give me appointment and If I will be selected they will hire me.
> What other problems I may face?
> Is my assumptions correct?
> Any other home work that I should do in advance?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

R Pat, job bank is for citizens and PR only

Don't give wrong advice please


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

simonsays said:


> R Pat, job bank is for citizens and PR only
> 
> Don't give wrong advice please



So there is no way to apply to jobs on this portal if you dont have citizen or PR?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

masimshehzad said:


> So there is no way to apply to jobs on this portal if you dont have citizen or PR?


Did you understand that the portal is ONLY for citizens and PRs ?

If you are none of the above, you have a dozen + other sites. Why not search there mate ??? 

And the above portal is NOT exclusive, as 9 out of 10 jobs are posted there to fulfill local requirements, i.e the candidate has been found already before the posting. 

Makes sense ?


----------

